# My scary, scary GSD & my toddler.



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

Is she going to make me eat sand again?










Yes. Yes she is.










Are you frightened of me yet?


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Those pictures are priceless!! Very handsome dog and super cute kid.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG! THAT DOG IS GOING TO EAT THE BABY!!!! 

Haha, that's so cute.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Ha! Great pictures!! Love those curls


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Such cute pics!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

stacey_eight said:


> Is she going to make me eat sand again?
> 
> Yes. Yes she is.


Beautiful shot!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Wow that is ADORABLE!!! Your pics and captions made me smile.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable Pictures!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

violetveridian,

Welcome to the forum and thank you for rescuing your dog. I think you will get many more responses if you post your story/question in either the General Behavior or Aggression forum and that way we can keep this Picture thread about the pictures.

We have lots of members in your area that might be able to recommend a good trainer for you to work with.


----------



## stacey_eight (Sep 20, 2010)

violetveridian said:


> Hi Stacey,
> 
> I have a 4year old Czech origin GSD. He was raised with kids in America as a puppy and apparently was very good with them before I rescued him( divorce.) He does not always want to chase or tear apart children but there has been an incident where he nipped a little girl's pants when she stood to pet him. Another time while walking past a child mere inches he sniffed the kid and walked on( he was muzzled, I can't trust him.) Although I had a heart attack because of the fear of him reacting..... He barks at running children. He is threatened by anyone coming close to him with intentions of wanting to pet or come near him, man, woman, kid other dogs-he goes for the upper arm. If people walk by and don't look at him he's fine. A UPS guy walked past us and took a quick pat in passing( which I hate) and he was fine. I correct him when he lunges at a friend. He quivers, shakes and becomes anxious but in 5 or so minutes he's calm enough to take off the muzzle and play ball with the stranger. I don't understand if he is child aggressive and will be if I have a child. How was your dog with children before your daughter? Does anyone have experiences with a dog like mine?
> 
> Thank you!


Hi! I would definitely post your question over on the forum for aggression or training problems. There are so many people here with much more experience than I. My daughter was 1 when I brought Zeke home as a young puppy, and his breeder already had him well-socialized. They were a dynamic duo from the start, so I've never had any real problem. I hope you can get some good advice, as watching my youngest grow up with my Shepherd has been a great pleasure (and privelege).


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Awwww what sweet photo's..! German shepherds were just made to be kids best friends..


----------



## kmarti32 (Mar 28, 2011)

Those pics are so adorable! You have a beautiful dog and a beautiful daughter! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice pics!

They really show what a GSD should be with little kids (at least in my opinion!).

Our first female was exactly like that with our baby and toddler even though she had never been around little tiny kids before we had our son (she was 2 1/2 yo when he came along). My wife was scared to death from what all our friends had told her about a "jealous" dog! Turned out that Princess just simply adopted him as her own!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Bwahaha, I love it!!! :wub:


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Awesome pictures!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

A-Hem People, we are a DOG forum, shouldn't these responses be:

OMG! you let that kid near your dog! Aren't you afraid, she might hurt him?

or,

I just don't understand why people have to go and have kids, when they already have a Dog. I mean, really, what if they don't get along, and I sure hope they rehome the girl, the boy _was_ first!

*******

LOL Really those pictures are awesome, great captions, beautiful little girl and a handsome big guy too.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Great captions, really made me smile!
I love how they're both so dead serious about it!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

They are so cute together! I see Zeke is going to have a birthday tomorrow.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

They go together like peanut butter and jelly! Love the pictures.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Stunning pictures, your baby girl and your boy Zeke look like they need to be on a calendar somewhere.


----------



## guitarest (Jun 22, 2005)

Wow I love those pictures.....


----------



## sadie2010 (Nov 24, 2010)

Adorable pictures!!!! They're so cute.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Gosh, I LOVE those pictures!! It's amazing how gentle and patient these dogs can be with kids.


----------



## RG518 (Sep 25, 2007)

great pictures! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Nom nom sand! I love that second picture!!! Gorgeous boy and adorable little girl


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Awwww :wub: These pictures really made me smile - especially that second one; how cute is that!? Beautiful pictures


----------



## Melly (Mar 21, 2010)

So adorable. your daughter is so cute I wish my 17 mo old daughter had that much hair lol.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonderful pics!


----------

